# Matarife (industria de la carne)



## Andy1972

El "*Matarife *es el intermediario que sin tener frigorífico ni matadero compra y vende.  Otro hace el trabajo con la carne y el la distribuye en la cadena de carnicerías propias y ajenas.  ¿Tienen idea como se dice este término en inglés? 

Gracias
Andrea


----------



## vicdark

Sólo se me ocurre *middle man*


----------



## Mariapalito

Andy, Matarife es el que mata las reses, mira lo de la RAE:

*matarife**.*
(Del port. _magarefe,_ y este del ár. _muqrif_, sucio, infl. por _matar_).

*1. *m. *jifero* (‖ oficial que mata y descuartiza las reses).


----------



## Mariapalito

Parece que puedes decir beef broker.
Saludos,


----------



## Andy1972

Se acerca mucho más "Beef Broker" 

Gracias
Andy


----------



## vicdark

Si se trata sólo de carne de res, *beef broker *queda muy bien. Pero si el comercio incluye otras carnes, como las de cordero y cerdo, tal vez *meat broker* sea más adecuado.


----------



## Andy1972

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DWO

Andy1972 said:


> El "*Matarife *es el intermediario que sin tener frigorífico ni matadero compra y vende. Otro hace el trabajo con la carne y él la distribuye en la cadena de carnicerías propias y ajenas. ¿Tienen idea como se dice este término en inglés?


 
Hola:
La definición que das acá, es la de un *"Consignatario de hacienda"*, que son los que tienen ferias en donde se rematan las vacas. No sé si te sirve. Al "feriero", que lleva a cabo la subasta, también se lo llama *"rematador".*

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...ult&cd=1&q=consignatarios+de+hacienda&spell=1


----------



## Andy1972

Si me sirve pero necesito el término en inglés!!


----------



## DWO

La empresa consignataria de hacienda, aparentemente es *"Livestock Auction Company"*, aunque livestock abarca todo tipo de ganado (vacunos, porcinos, yeguarizos, etc.)
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGLL_esAR332AR332&q=%22livestock+auction+company%22&meta=

Y *"Cattle Auction Company"*, es más específico de ganado vacuno
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGLL_esAR332AR332&q="cattle+auction+company"&meta=

El *rematador* puede ser:
"*Livestock auctioneer"*
http://www.laa.co.uk/

O *"Cattle auctioneer"*, que es más específico del ganado vacuno (bovinos/vacas)
http://www.cattleco.com/cjoak.htm
http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...s8LAAAAIBAJ&sjid=o1UDAAAAIBAJ&pg=6620,2692594


----------



## Andy1972

Thank you very much!!


----------



## vicdark

Tal vez las definiciones de _broker_  y _auctioneer_ te ayuden a decidir cuál se aplica mejor a tu consulta.

*bro·ker* 
Pronunciation: \_ˈ_brō-kər\
Function: _noun_ 
Etymology: Middle English, negotiator, from Anglo-French _brocour_
Date: 14th century
*1* *:* one who acts as an intermediary: as *a* *:* an agent who arranges marriages *b* *:* an agent who negotiates contracts of purchase and sale (as of real estate, commodities, or securities) 
*2* *:* power broker
*3* *:* one who sells or distributes something <an information _broker_>

*auc·tion·eer* 
Pronunciation: \_ˌ__ȯ_k-shə-_ˈ_nir\
Function: _noun_ 
Date: circa 1708
*:* an agent who sells goods at auction

*1auc·tion* 
Pronunciation: \_ˈ__ȯ_k-shən\
Function: _noun_ 
Etymology: Latin _auction-, auctio,_ from _augēre_ to increase — more at eke
Date: 1595
*1* *:* a sale of property to the highest bidder


broker = agente, corredor
auctioneer = rematador


----------



## Andy1972

Muchas gracias!!


----------

